# For boat trailers- Eddie English



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Over the years I have read many good reports on the PFF regarding Eddie English boat trailer repair and parts. I am rebuilding my trailer for my 22' Panga and needed two new axles, springs, etc. I had checked other sources for price and availability, then Friday I drove up to Milton and met Eddie. Wow! Talk about good customer service, Mr. Eddie should teach the class on helping your customers.

I fully expected high prices and a two week wait, but not so. He said wait an hour and they will be ready. So we had lunch at our favorite Milton place, Blackwater Bistro, then before I could pay Eddie, the axles, springs, bolts were loaded into my truck. The price was right.

That does it for me. Whenever I need trailer parts, I will go see Eddie English in Milton.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...he is hands on running around like a chicken w/his head cut off trying to help out at the shop! Great guy to do business with!


----------

